# Exercises for lead-line riders?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

My littlest/youngest lesson kid LOVES to stand up in her stirrups, with airplane arms, and make a bet with me on how long she can stay up for. Usually I lowball her and she's like "Nuhuh! I can stay up for TEN times around!" so I'm like "Really? Show me!" 
She thinks it's great fun to "prove me wrong". :lol:

Just wondering, why can't the 6 or 7 year old able-bodied kids ride without a leader/at least holding reins? My littlest/youngest kid^^^ just turned 7 and she's been riding by herself for quite a while. We always warm up on the lunge line and I try to stay within "leap-grab" distance but she's totally fine on her own. She's not perfect yet and is easily distracted, like any child that age, but keeping her attention is as easy as playing a game like "Red Light, Green Light" or "Simon Says"...

You could also play "Simon Says" with your kids! "Simon says airplane arms!!" "Simon says stand in your stirrups" etc. My little kid ADORES that game. :lol:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

There isn't a reason as far as I know, except for that their parents don't feel comfortable with them riding independantly yet. Most of them are just in transition, because they've just started riding and aren't confident yet. I do some trotting with the kids of that age, and usually only have them for a few months before they feel ready to do real lessons, but I just dont know what to do in that time! We do focus a lot on good riding position though, and riding without depending on the horn.

Simon Says sounds like a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Follow my leader (adult at front or children take turns)

Synchronised riding in pairs around the school 

All the gymkhana games

Can I cross your lake Mr Shark?

Port, Starboard, '******', 'round 'em up'

Touch body parts of pony whilst moving

Poles on the ground like a jumping course

Fox hunting

.... The list is endless! Enjoy


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

May I have an explanation of some of these games? I'm unfamiliar with them ^^


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Follow my leader (adult at front or children take turns)
> 
> Synchronised riding in pairs around the school
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was on the ipad when I wrote that, and was trying to be economical on typing :lol:

Can I cross your Lake puts all the kids at one end of the school. You stand in the middle and call out "all those with (eg) green saddle cloths/chestnut ponies/black boots can cross" and the kids have to work out if that includes them, then ride their pony across the school.

Port, Starboard etc. Give each side of the school a name (Port, Starboard, Sea, Sky whatever). Call out "Port" and they have to get over there. Invent some other instructions like "the cattle are loose" and they all have to form a circle. Your imagination and the sky's the limit.

Fox Hunting. Make an 'obstacle' course using poles on the ground, plastic sheeting etc. One kid's the fox, some the hounds, one the huntsman, some the mounted field. Give them rules appropriate for their abilities like no trotting. Fox leads the way, Huntsman rides with the hounds etc. All follow the fox. 

More - 

Line them up in a row, parents/leaders hold the head of the pony. On 'GO!', they all get off their pony and move to the pony to the right, climb up, over off the other side, on to the next pony, until they are back on their original pony. 

Use the letters of the school. They all ride round. When they get to a letter they stop, call out the name of an animal that starts with that letter, then ride on.

Treasure hunt in a field. Send them off in teams to find eg. A leaf, a daisy, a stick etc.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Very cute ideas, thanks for elaborating! Unfortunately all of these guys are 18 months-7 years old, and only ride on a leadline. They do not have control of their horse ^^ I might use some of those games for my beginner lesson kids though, it sounds great for them!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

All those games (and more) we played at Pony Club and before with my son aged 2 upwards. So long as the adults play along, and the kids take part by shouting/listening/having fun, then you can do them all with the tiniest riders.

Enjoy


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

My favorites are "Around the world" where the children throw one leg over the neck and sit sideways, then sit backwards, sideways the other side etc. 

Very confident children can do that at a walk with a helper. 

Red light, green light and Mother, May I? were big favorites for beginner lessons. 

I also used the cheap little orange soccer cones or movable dressage letters to create obstacle courses or reasons to turn.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! I think I'll try Around the World with some of them. I think they'd enjoy the challenge!


----------

